# can I use a lanyard adjuster with a steel-core lanyard?



## Plasmech (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm talking about the rope grab device, typically a little Petzl purple job with the inward facing teeth. Are these safe to use with a New England wire-core lanyard or must it be non-wire? Thanks.

http://www.wesspur.com/images/treegear/asc101-500.gif


----------



## Treetom (Sep 14, 2009)

Plasmech, I've used a similar rope adjuster on my steel core lanyard, connected directly to a dee ring on my saddle with a beaner. That way you have an all- metal attachement to the tree. I've read that some guys use a wire-core prussic for adjustment on a wire core lanyard. I've never tried one of these but would think you could add a rope tending pulley for one-handed adjustment, something not "possible" with my first example above.


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 14, 2009)

Treetom said:


> Plasmech, I've used a similar rope adjuster on my steel core lanyard, connected directly to a dee ring on my saddle with a beaner. That way you have an all- metal attachement to the tree. I've read that some guys use a wire-core prussic for adjustment on a wire core lanyard. I've never tried one of these but would think you could add a rope tending pulley for one-handed adjustment, something not "possible" with my first example above.



Currently, I use a non-wire core prussic with a micro pulley on my steel-core lanyard. I'm thinking the Petzl rope grab will be easier to adjust, and consolidate things a bit. I'm learning that the less crap you have hanging all over the place in and around your saddle, the better.


----------



## Treetom (Sep 14, 2009)

I've found that it's an easy adjustment with two hands (Gibbs ascender on a 5/8 wire core) but one-handed is not practical or safe. If you prefer as few mechanical devices as possible, you could go old school for adjustment with a wire core lanyard, referred to as "flipline hitch or Becket bend" (pg 39 in Tree Climber's Companion) You should buy this book if you haven't already. Now that we're on the subject, I think the easiest way to adjust a wire core lanyard would be by attaching a wire core prussic and adding a micropulley for one-handed adjustment. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 14, 2009)

Treetom said:


> I've found that it's an easy adjustment with two hands (Gibbs ascender on a 5/8 wire core) but one-handed is not practical or safe. If you prefer as few mechanical devices as possible, you could go old school for adjustment with a wire core lanyard, referred to as "flipline hitch or Becket bend" (pg 39 in Tree Climber's Companion) You should buy this book if you haven't already. Now that we're on the subject, I think the easiest way to adjust a wire core lanyard would be by attaching a wire core prussic and adding a micropulley for one-handed adjustment. Good luck with your decision.



I have said book. People still use Becket Bends?


----------



## Treetom (Sep 14, 2009)

Plasmech, I've never used Beckets Bend, perhaps some still do. I just mentioned it as a way to eliminate "crap" from your saddle.


----------



## RedlineIt (Sep 14, 2009)

Plasmech,

I had a Petzl Microcender, utterly safe on 1/2" steelcore. They make a bigger one that suits 5/8" steelcore just fine. No safety issue, just inspect as per the instructions.

I went back to a steelcore prussic with a micro-pulley to adjust just because it is so damn bombproof.

The Microcender and it's brethren have a little spingy wire that pushes the teeth into contact with whatever lanyard material you are using. You must inspect this before every climb, they do wear out and let go. It is easy to replace, you just have to remember to get to it before it gets to you.

The Beckett's Bend? Would be good to know if you're stranded when the little springy wire goes doink.


RedlineIt


----------



## treemandan (Sep 14, 2009)

RedlineIt said:


> Plasmech,
> 
> I had a Petzl Microcender, utterly safe on 1/2" steelcore. They make a bigger one that suits 5/8" steelcore just fine. No safety issue, just inspect as per the instructions.
> 
> ...



If you are talking about the little cable that attaches the can to the housing I threw that out years ago. I might be mistakeing about what you are talking about though, I think I have the microender thingamajig which used to have a little cable attached to it.


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 15, 2009)

I've heard these wire core prussics mentioned on AS before. Where do you get them? I've never seen such an item in any of the arborist supply places I order from. I use a macrograb with a wirecore lanyard and I like it a lot. It would be nice to know about the other options though. I used to use three strand with a prussic, I still do when I don't want to mess with my 12 ft. wire core on a small tree.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 16, 2009)

Buckingham makes a ascender with the hole in the cam 90o from all the others. I have not bought one yet but I do like the design. Look at WesSpur's site (AS sponsor). I think some of the newer devices that allow you to release tension under a load is the way to go but I have never spoken to anyone who has one I can borrow.

I also have heard of a steel core prussic but have never seen one. I have only used a flip line hitch with a wire core manila flipline.


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 16, 2009)

wire core flip-line:

http://www.neropes.com/product.aspx?mid=AD5A655BCA5BFA2A6B340F8F4F462C5D&lid=3&pid=86

I think perhaps its easier to flip up the trunk than a flaccid non-wire core. It will *likely* resist being cut by a chainsaw and certainly a knife or hand saw.

Downside if all hell breaks lose and you WANT to cut away, you can't.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 17, 2009)

I have climbed three years on wire core with a mechanical rope grab. Some good and some bad. It is a great way for new climbers to start as it is more difficult to cut through with a saw. Note I said difficult and not impossible to cut through.  They are more rigid so they work very well when on coarse barked trees or palms that "grab" your lanyard. On the down side they are less fluid when climbing, harder to stow the tail out of the way and of course, conduct electricity. Power lines and wire cores don't mix!

Personally I would be cautious of using a prussik on a wire core as the sleeve can move independant of the core which cannot be compressed so you get less friction than when using a soft core rope lanyard. The mechanical adjustors use a cam, often toothed, which bites down harder when more pressure is applied. 

Imo, wire cores are a useful tool but not the only choice for lanyards.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 17, 2009)

This is the new version of a rope grab I have used for a few years. Tough and simple. Like me perhaps? 

The small cable is to hold the pieces together so you dont lose them? It often frays quickly and, according to the supplier, can be cut off without compromising the integrity of the device.


----------



## Treetom (Sep 22, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Buckingham makes a ascender with the hole in the cam 90o from all the others. I have not bought one yet but I do like the design. Look at WesSpur's site (AS sponsor). I think some of the newer devices that allow you to release tension under a load is the way to go but I have never spoken to anyone who has one I can borrow.
> 
> I also have heard of a steel core prussic but have never seen one. I have only used a flip line hitch with a wire core manila flipline.



I have never seen nor used a wire core prussic. Only heard it mentioned on AS. So, where do you find such a device?


----------

